# Control arm questions



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a couple of issues with my front control arms. I have all new bushings I'm trying to install. First, on one of the uppers, the spot where one of the bushing presses into is damaged. There is a chunk missing from it (pics below). Its rusted over so its been broken for a while. Can I still use it or do I need a new one? And second, what do you use to press in the lower oval bushing? I used large sockets to fit over the round bushings and they worked nicely. But I can't find anything or think of anything that matches the oval shape. Help, please.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

No more than a control arm costs I would replace it. 20 bucks at the junkyard.. Also look at eBay. I put my oval bushings in the freezer, greased them and pressed them in on my vise. Also had to tap a bit at the end to get completely flush.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Your right. Looks like 1/2 the seating surface is gone. I don't need the bushing coming loose down the road. Does anyone know what's interchangeable with a 72? I'm thinking any 68-72 A-body, but I'd like to be sure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'64 to '72 for the A arms. The earlier (pre '66) lower arms had round bushings. What Flambeau said.....you need a new arm, and the freezer trick works great. I also like to use a little anti-seize on the metal sleeve. Good luck.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

chevelle used round bushings, not year dependent.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep, 64-72 A bodies all have the same part #. I checked OPGI, $117 new and assembled. I'll start checking the junk yards for used. Maybe I can save a few bucks and I already have new bushings and ball joints anyway. Thanks gents.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I found a control arm at a junk yard for $35. Flambeau, I'll try the vise idea. The round ones I already did were put in the freezer. I also got the "How to Rebuild your Front End" paper from Lars. Good stuff.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good deal! I greased the arms, inserted the bushings out of freezer and squeezed in the vise as far as I could. Then I beat around the edge, use a block of wood in the vise and with the beating. Good luck!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

My back went out on me so I had to take it easy for a few days, but the bushings are all in. The vice idea worked well. Still had to wack them in the last little bit. Now more problems. The upper ball joint rivets wont budge. I used a grinder and removed the heads, then a hammer and punch to push them out. They are really stuck in there. I wacked them as hard as I could. Should I just drill them out? I hope I don't mess up the holes for the new ones.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Use an air hammer (chisel/ rivet gun) with a pointed bit and they will slide out like butter. If you don't have one harbor freight has them for like ten bucks and they come with a few bits. Invaluable at times, especially ball joints with a pickle fork etc.. drilling is great but easy to elongate the holes... good luck!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

One other method that has worked for me is to slowly work a chisel in between the ball joint and the arm. The pressure will pull the soft rivets out. Easy to mar the arm here if you aren't careful.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I heard the air chisel works great, but I don't have any air tools or a compressor. I'll try a chisel between the control arm and the ball joint. Thanks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay, work it gently a little at a time and be patient. The control arm is soft and mars easily. Also make sure the rivet heads are ground off completely before you proceed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't imagine doing this without an air chisel. I have a special thin, flat blade, like a putty knife almost, with a crecent shaped tip. It works perfectly. You mainly use it to "walk" bushings out or ball joint flanges, etc. On the odd job that I gouge the control arm, a file and some rustoleum pretty much fix it. These parts are pretty crude stampings, and are not perfect...but yes, I agree, no need to hack them to pieces!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Been real busy lately. Lots of OT at work for a change. Maybe tomorrow I can get a couple of hours to work on it. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

FlambeauHO, it worked!!!! There wasn't much of a gap to work with so I started with a putty knife. Thanks for that idea, Geeteeohguy. Then a small screwdriver, and finally a chisel. I worked around the ball joint alternating the screwdriver and chisel. I took my time so as not to damage the control arm. The ball joint came out and the rivets stayed in the arm. I had to wack them out with a hammer. I got both ball joints out in about an hour. Many thanks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome, glad you got em'


----------

